# Hey ya'll, I'm new around here!



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey guys, my name is Nicole...I just joined the forum because it looks like a great place to learn and to meet new people. I am not one of those people who grew up totally "horse crazy". Actually, I couldn't have cared less about them until I hit about 17. That was the first time I started to work around large animals and fell in love with them. 

I got a job on a ranch with horses, cows, sheep, goats, etc and really developed a passion for them. I love horses(although I still like cows more), and own 3 of them. I am NOT a very confident rider and have only been riding for about 6 months. I much more perfer ground & trick training. At the ranch I worked at I was assigned a 10hh mixed breed pony to work with and train, and I spent 3 years teaching him tricks and then performing to the campers and guests that came every day. That pony was the only one I ever bonded with!

Luckly I married a horse crazy man with a horse of his own, who owns a 1200 acre ranch in Kansas(I am from NY). We now beef farm and used our horses for moving stock, and just sheer enjoyment.

My husbands horse is a 8yr old Appy, with a spunky personality. His name is Chief. The only thing bad about him is his gait transitions are HORRIBLE. The only thing is can be related to is popping the clutch in a standard car, the whole jerk forward then even out kinda deal. We have had him 2 years.

My two horses are like night and day. I have a 23yr old QH. He's a flea-bitten grey but has pretty bad cancer. It's kinda a waiting game with it. He is also blind in one eye. He is a very high-strung horse and panics if he is left alone because of being REALLY herd bound. I have been around him and worked with him for 4 years, but I didn't buy him until a month ago. His name is Gone & Dunn It...aka, Dunn.

My second horse is an 8yr old off the track TB. He's my baby boy. I have had him since Feb. He was almost 200lbs underweight when I got him, and he still needs to gain another 100lbs. He just went to the vet recently because he came back from the trainers with some stifle problems so now he is on a couple different vitamin supplements as well as being ridden at least an hour a day up and down hills. Lots of extra work but he is SO worth it! His name is Outcast Yankee Blue...aka Yankee

I really look forward to meeting all of you and getting to know you! Thanks!

-Nicole

Here are my boys:


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey there and welcome from sunny South Carolina! You've got some pretty horses! Sorry to hear about Dunn. I think you'll enjoy the forum.
Lots of nice people and lots you can learn!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there! Welcoem to the HF  have fun posting and if you have any questions feel free to ask!

Happy Trails,
Lacy


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi! I'm new too! Your horses are very pretty too! I am engaged to a man who had never ridden a horse before , but I will turn him into a cowboy yet. Congrats to you! I've already taught him how to ride, now we just need the clothing, and find him a horse. haha.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Greetings Nicole, welcome to the forum and to Kansas  What part of Kansas are you in? We are about 30 miles southeast of Wichita. Hope you enjoy the forum, there are lots of friendly people here.


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

Well I am from the Kingman area for now, we are actually LIVING about 45 mintues outside of kingman in the middle of nowhere...don't ask me where...I'm from New York, I don't know the area lol


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

My Mom and Step dad had a place in NY they sold a few years ago in Grahamsville near the Rondout reservoir and the Catskills. I miss being able to go visit them there. I love NY


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

I miss it like crazy. I gave up my forests, my mountains, my maple trees!, not to menton my family and friends. I don't mind because all I want to do it farm but at the same time...the only person I ever have contact with are my husband, his parents and people online. I don't even have any friends here yet lol. I spend more time with my horses than I do with people


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

It will get better  I moved here (Kansas) from Michigan when I was around 20-21. I lived on a farm in the middle of no where as well. Fortunately the people in Kansas are friendly (although very conservative) as well.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello & Welcome!!! Your horses are amazing!


----------

